# Animal Crossing characters as SSBB assist trophies



## Jeremy (Jul 3, 2007)

A lot of people say AC characters, like Tom Nook, would be pretty cool in Smash Bros.  I would personally like to see Nook in it too, but I doubt he will be. =p  But what do you think about him, or other AC characters, as an assist trophy?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 3, 2007)

That would be quite cool.
But I don't see what they could do to attack. If Resetti was in it, he could come up out of the ground, and move along, like a red shell from SSBM.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 5, 2007)

Why do people insist on having Nook in SSBB.

Its just silly.

But as an assist trophy could be good.

He could be sent out, throw a leaf, and a random piece of furniture could assist as a attack. Master Sword to Triforce, Moon to Box.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 5, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Why do people insist on having Nook in SSBB.
> 
> Its just silly.
> 
> ...


 Are having the Ice Climbers or Peach any less silly?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 5, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right.


If you ask me, I'd much rather have the Ice Climbers as an assist trophy, and have Tom Nook as an actual character.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 5, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I can understand that Peach is in SSBB, because she actually starred in her own game, but Ice Climbers should be a assist trophy is something I can agree on. I know Ice Climbers had their own game but... its not a real reason for them to be in a fighting game.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 5, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you look at it that way, Tom Nook or an AC character wouldn't have much reason to be in a fighting game either.

I can't even picture what Tom Nook's attacks would be, though...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 5, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was having the same problem.
The only charater that could be in the game IS resetti, for his anger.
Check my other post, to ses my thoughts for him.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 5, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Resetti couldn't really jump...he's always in the ground. =o

EDIT: Well, if he did come out of the ground...I dunno', I guess he could have his share of attacks...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 5, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly, always in the ground.
Unless, if he was an assit, he could just speed about swinging his pick-axe.
Like cross between a red shell and a hammer, from Melee


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Blathers would pwn as an assist trophy!
drop owl poop on your opponents!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 5, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Blathers would pwn as an assist trophy!
> drop owl poop on your opponents!


 Lol =o

Blathers would be afraid of all of the insect type Pokemon =o


----------



## Kyle (Jul 5, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Blathers would pwn as an assist trophy!
> drop owl poop on your opponents!


 I LOVE YOU!

YES, LETS HAVE BLATHERS IN!!!! DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Merlin. (Jul 31, 2007)

If AC characters were characters, I would want a duo of AC kids. I know their attacks!

B: Release a scorpion
B+Side: Shoot Slingshot
B+Down: Spin their shovels in a tornado fashion
B+Up: Haul out a balloon, and float oup!

Their Final Smash could be like this!

They throw a bunch of leaves into the air, and they rain down as moons, pianos, beds, tables, etc. Nowhere to hide.


----------

